
Ask HN: Best payout ad network for your product? - Fr33maan
I know adinplay, they have rewarded ads on mobile browser. Do you have feedback to share?
======
Nextgrid
Accepting payments for your app/service is a lovely “ad” network with the best
payouts you can ever get compared to all the other ad networks. You should try
it! Best of all, no privacy of malvertising concerns.

~~~
Fr33maan
Thanks but that is completely out of topic. I'm not speaking about IAP here
but about ads. They are not excluding each other.

